# is gold piranha a rhom or serra?



## Ji-Hoon (Sep 8, 2006)

Is a gold piranha a rhom or serra? also how are they compared to blacks or reds


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Serra-No comparison-IMO-Gold all the way-


----------



## Ji-Hoon (Sep 8, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Serra-No comparison-IMO-Gold all the way-


would you get a gold over a caribe? or caribes/golds?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

ji-hoon you would probably get more response if you post this is piranha discussion, do alot of reading/research before you start posting...this is a ID thread


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

You'd have to ask Frank but it's a serra. Serra is the family then Rhom is the class or something like that. To my knowing you only have to family's being Pygo or Serra. I remember it by Pygo for PACK and Serra for SEPERATE. Except Geryi which will shoal. Again, I'm not 100%, this is just the rule I go by


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Ji-Hoon said:


> Is a gold piranha a rhom or serra? also how are they compared to blacks or reds


gold piranhas (Serrasalmus maculatus/Serrasalmus spilopleura) are in the same genus as a rhom (Serrasalmus rhombeus).

in terms of keeping there arent many differences from keeping other serras. they are solitary fish although they have been cohabed and even bred in the home aquarium (by very experienced and knowledgeable keepers).

as far as aggressiveness goes, it varies fish to fish.

just keep reading on this site and check out http://opefe.com/


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

they're both serra's..!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> Is a gold piranha a rhom or serra? also how are they compared to blacks or reds


gold piranhas (Serrasalmus maculatus/Serrasalmus spilopleura) are in the same genus as a rhom (Serrasalmus rhombeus).

in terms of keeping there arent many differences from keeping other serras. they are solitary fish although they have been cohabed and even bred in the home aquarium (by very experienced and knowledgeable keepers).

as far as aggressiveness goes, it varies fish to fish.

just keep reading on this site and check out http://opefe.com/








[/quote]

S.gibbus is also sometimes refered to as the golden piranha as well. Really what is the true gold piranha? That's a question that's been bouncing around in my head for a while. Maybe I should go to the piranha discussion forum on this one.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> S.gibbus is also sometimes refered to as the golden piranha as well. Really what is the true gold piranha? That's a question that's been bouncing around in my head for a while. Maybe I should go to the piranha discussion forum on this one.


Its a common name only. It applies to any piranha with a yellow or gold belly.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

hastatus said:


> > S.gibbus is also sometimes refered to as the golden piranha as well. Really what is the true gold piranha? That's a question that's been bouncing around in my head for a while. Maybe I should go to the piranha discussion forum on this one.
> 
> 
> Its a common name only. It applies to any piranha with a yellow or gold belly.


Ohhh! Thanks for clearing that up for me Frank. I wasn't sure because in one book that I read it refered to S.gibbus as " the golden piranha" so you can see where my confusion started. Thanks for you input!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Ohhh! Thanks for clearing that up for me Frank. I wasn't sure because in one book that I read it refered to S.gibbus as " the golden piranha" so you can see where my confusion started. Thanks for you input


.

I think the book you are referencing is one of the outdated ones. That fish in the book has since been revised as S. maculatus, which depending on where it is found is a golden piranha. But so are some S. rhombeus etc., etc., etc.

Glad to help.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

hastatus said:


> > Ohhh! Thanks for clearing that up for me Frank. I wasn't sure because in one book that I read it refered to S.gibbus as " the golden piranha" so you can see where my confusion started. Thanks for you input
> 
> 
> .
> ...


 Is S.gibbus still under that designation or is it now S.maculatus? I know in the past piranhas were often misidentified due to thier simularities especially in the serrasalmus genus. This is the last question I will pose to you, I must be getting irritating to you by now. Sorry!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Is S.gibbus still under that designation or is it now S.maculatus? I know in the past piranhas were often misidentified due to thier simularities especially in the serrasalmus genus. This is the last question I will pose to you,_I must be getting irritating to you by now. Sorry!_ *No problem *


S. gibbus remains a valid species name, but it's anybody's guess what species of rhombeus-group it is. The description is very vague and based on just 4 lines of descriptive work...very poorly done.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

what about the fish aquascape was selling recently? is there any way to verify these as S. gibbus?

i know you dont like to ID dealer fish unless asked, but heres the picture for reference purposes.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

If the fish are from the Rio Araguaia, then that fish is Michel Jegu S. gibbus. At this point in time, it is unknown if it is a subspecies of S. rhombeus or the actual Castelanu S. gibbus. What this fish has in common with S. rhombeus is the red eye.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's some pics of an adult S.gibbus. The quality isn't that good, sorry guys!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Those are all S. maculatus.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

hastatus said:


> Those are all S. maculatus.


In the bottom picture you can see that it says Serrasalmus gibbus so here's another example of reasons for my confusion as to what a true gibbus looks like. Frank do you have any pics of an adult gibbus? If you do I would greatly appreciate it if I could have a look. Thanks again for your input!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Visit: http://www.opefe.com/gibbus.html

You'll find the field image and adult S. gibbus form, including the historical plate of S. gibbus by Castelnau. In the old days before camera's, they drew species pictures and later had an artist color them in based on the description.


----------

